# Air India Baggage Allowance - Delhi to Sydney



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi,

I'm planning to move to SYD in a month of Jan 2014 with my wife and thought that Air India would be the best flight from Delhi.

But yesterday when I called them I found the baggage allowance is ONLY 20 Kg. per person.  Which is too less for the family migrants.

Did anyone have booked there flights from Air India ? and Have you check with them 


Please share your inputs/views.

Regards
Vijay


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Expats

Please share ur inputs or information .

Regards
Vijay

ACS : 12Nov2012| ACS Feedback : 10Jan2013| IELTS : 14Feb2013| EOI : 02Mar2013| Invitation (189) : 04Mar2013 |CO :17Apr2013|Meds :06May2013|PCC :17Jun2013| Grant : 18Jun2013


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Vijay_Aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to move to SYD in a month of Jan 2014 with my wife and thought that Air India would be the best flight from Delhi.
> 
> ...


Vijay,
I booked the Airindia ticket. travelling on Sep 6th 2013.
I booked through cleartrip. In that it was mentioned that 40KG luggage + 8 KG for cabin. I tried to reach to airindia.. bu they are not giving proper information. you can check the same in clrear trip.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Vijay_Aus said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> Please share ur inputs or information .
> 
> ...


Hi,
I checked with cleartrip and makemytrip. they said 40KG + 8KG exluding my laptop.


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi

I would advise you to get it in written from cleartrip also. 
The airlines might make it an issue since till today they r offering only 20 kg

Regards 
Vijay

ACS : 12Nov2012| ACS Feedback : 10Jan2013| IELTS : 14Feb2013| EOI : 02Mar2013| Invitation (189) : 04Mar2013 |CO :17Apr2013|Meds :06May2013|PCC :17Jun2013| Grant : 18Jun2013


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Vijay_Aus said:


> Hi
> 
> I would advise you to get it in written from cleartrip also.
> The airlines might make it an issue since till today they r offering only 20 kg
> ...


I checked with AIr india and got the ITINERARY RECEIPT having the baggage information and booked my seats also. So I believe somehow you got the wrong information. Though service is not that good compare to other airlines.many people prefer Airdia because of the luggage allowance only..


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Thats great chandu.

2 weeks back when I called them the free baggage allowance was 2 peice of 20 kg each .

But 2 days back when I called it was 1 peice of 20 kg. 

I think the call centre agents don't have the correct info. With them.
I'm thinking to call them once the airline starts its operation I.e end of this month. 

Anyways have safe journey and all the best

ACS : 12Nov2012| ACS Feedback : 10Jan2013| IELTS : 14Feb2013| EOI : 02Mar2013| Invitation (189) : 04Mar2013 |CO :17Apr2013|Meds :06May2013|PCC :17Jun2013| Grant : 18Jun2013


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Vijay_Aus said:


> Thats great chandu.
> 
> 2 weeks back when I called them the free baggage allowance was 2 peice of 20 kg each .
> 
> ...


Thank you Vijay, 
I booked from chennai to sydney via delhi. 
cost around 25K with 40+ 8 KG luggage. which is really reasonable cost compared to others.
Malaysian airlines running some promotional offers. Cost 26K luggage 30+ 8KG. 
These two are the decent compared to fare..


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Thank you Vijay,
> I booked from chennai to sydney via delhi.
> cost around 25K with 40+ 8 KG luggage. which is really reasonable cost compared to others.
> Malaysian airlines running some promotional offers. Cost 26K luggage 30+ 8KG.
> These two are the decent compared to fare..


Hi Air India recently stated direct flight to Sydney. Secondly i am also moving to Sydney. Which area you decided to live in Sydney?


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

About2013 said:


> Hi Air India recently stated direct flight to Sydney. Secondly i am also moving to Sydney. Which area you decided to live in Sydney?


My accommodation is not decided yet...
I asked my friend help on this.. Who stay Sydney..
Btw when do u want to travel Sydney?
I am going there on 7th sep.. Unfortunately on the same day elections are happening overthere....


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

I am also thinking of booking tickets through Air India to Melbourne but I am totally confused between Air India cust care and Agents bcoz Air India people tells me of only 20kg baggage you can carry whereas Agents tell me that I can carry 40kg.I dont understand whether I should book ticket with Air India or not.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

falss said:


> I am also thinking of booking tickets through Air India to Melbourne but I am totally confused between Air India cust care and Agents bcoz Air India people tells me of only 20kg baggage you can carry whereas Agents tell me that I can carry 40kg.I dont understand whether I should book ticket with Air India or not.


I just called their customer care and ask about Delhi-Sydney (Boeing 787) direct flight(11:15 Hours) fair and baggage. 

They told me economy class ticket fair is Rs. 29,000 with 20 KG allowed + 7 Kg hand carry. Business class Rs. 73,508 with 30 Kg/- +7 Kg hand carry. 

After that i called Yatra and asked about same they told me for "PR Visa" its 40 Kg and its also mentioned on their website 

https://secure.yatra.com/flights-in...001312AI1&holdBooking=false&flightPrice=25662

Check just above "change flight"


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

That is the real confusion don't understand whom to believe  










About2013 said:


> I just called their customer care and ask about Delhi-Sydney (Boeing 787) direct flight(11:15 Hours) fair and baggage.
> 
> They told me economy class ticket fair is Rs. 29,000 with 20 KG allowed + 7 Kg hand carry. Business class Rs. 73,508 with 30 Kg/- +7 Kg hand carry.
> 
> ...


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

falss said:


> That is the real confusion don't understand whom to believe


H, 

I am also moving to Sydney making my first entry in August 13...booked my tickets at Malaysia airlines...


Coming to the baggage allowance issue...once you have your ticket booked you will receive the ticket in your mail as well....it has a rules section...details out many things to do/not to do including the baggage allowance figures....u can check that...

Cheers


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi rrnarayan

How much baggage allowance u got from Malaysia airlines. 
In there website it is 30 + 7 kg

ACS : 12Nov2012| ACS Feedback : 10Jan2013| IELTS : 14Feb2013| EOI : 02Mar2013| Invitation (189) : 04Mar2013 |CO :17Apr2013|Meds :06May2013|PCC :17Jun2013| Grant : 18Jun2013


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Vijay_Aus said:


> Hi rrnarayan
> 
> How much baggage allowance u got from Malaysia airlines.
> In there website it is 30 + 7 kg
> ...


Below is the Fare rules for the ticket I booked with Malaysia Airlines..It clearly mentions 40 kg for students and PR holders ..

TITLE/APPLICATION
fare cls explanation book codes -------- ---------------------- ---------- omf6m2iz instant purchase nonrefundable fares o for round trip fares FARE TYPE CODE XPN no booking code exceptions for carrier - use prime rule - 008/in60 note - general rule does not apply instant purchase nonrefundable fares. malaysia airlines matf fares application area these fares apply from del to area 3. class of service these fares apply for economy class service. types of transportation this rule governs one-way and round-trip fares. fares governed by this rule can be used to create one-way/round-trip/open-jaw/single open-jaw journeys. capacity limitations the carrier shall limit the number of passengers carried on any one flight at fares governed by this rule and such fares will not necessarily be available on all flights. the number of seats which the carrier shall make available on a given flight will be determined by the carriers best judgment other conditions ------------ *if student/immigrant oneway to australia/new zealand -proof student/immigrant/work permit visa - baggage allowance - 30plus10kg*


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

I called Air India on 5-Aug-13 (Monday) to confirm baggage allowance on their DEL-SYD direct flight being launched from 29th Aug-13 in newly acquired Boeing 787-Dreamliner aircrafts which will fly 2/3 days in a week direct to Sydney and other days direct to Melbourne.

I could not find baggage allowance on any of the websites (Kayak, Makemytrip, Expedia, etc.) so I called their Customer Care and the agent told me that the checked-in baggage allowance is 20Kgs only on all flights except to US/Canada. 

Then I enquired about any special provision for permanent immigrants but they don't have any. I also insisted on a confirmation on this information so the agent forwarded my query for a call back. I received call back from a Chennai no. and the lady also confirmed the same facts told earlier by the agent.

She told me that an additional 20 kgs is allowed only for Students traveling for the 1st time to Aust and they need to take their ticket print out to the local booking centre along with their passport+student visa, their ticket will be endorsed/stamped for additional baggage and only then it'll allowed by the airport staff.

I would recommend not to believe the agents/3rd party websites and get it in writing from Air India as their extra baggage fees is very high (approx. INR 2,000/- per kg for flights to Aust - again told by the lady who called me back)!!!

So, I preferred baggage allowance over direct flight comfort and finally booked with Malaysian Airlines and got 30Kgs checked-in baggage. Even their excess baggage charges are very reasonable - i.e., MYR 60 per 5 kgs (approx. INR 1,200 / 5 kgs)... It costed me INR 90,000/- for 2 adults and 1 child - including Standard Seat Selection (approx. INR 3,000/-)...

RECOMMENDED: Do check SeatGuru for the seating reviews before selecting your seats!!!!


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey amittal,

I see your grant was approved in Jan but you're flying in Nov. So already got a job from offshore...


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

rrnarayan said:


> Hey amittal,
> 
> I see your grant was approved in Jan but you're flying in Nov. So already got a job from offshore...


Nope. I tried to grab a job from offshore but it's really difficult. I took a local Aussie no. on Skype and started getting calls from consultants as well but as soon as they come to know that am still in India and won't be able to join within a month, all of them backed-off/rejected my profile.

So, I'll start the job hunt sometime in Oct'13. Right now, I am working on getting relevant IT certifications for my profile, including, ITIL V3 Expert (completed), Prince 2 Practitioner (completed), PMP (exam this month), CSSGB (Oct'13), CSM, ASM, MCTS, MOS, COBIT, etc. to increase my job prospects. :fingerscrossed:

Wish you all the best for your job search from offshore! :smile:


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

amittal said:


> I called Air India on 5-Aug-13 (Monday) to confirm baggage allowance on their DEL-SYD direct flight being launched from 29th Aug-13 in newly acquired Boeing 787-Dreamliner aircrafts which will fly 2/3 days in a week direct to Sydney and other days direct to Melbourne.
> 
> I could not find baggage allowance on any of the websites (Kayak, Makemytrip, Expedia, etc.) so I called their Customer Care and the agent told me that the checked-in baggage allowance is 20Kgs only on all flights except to US/Canada.
> 
> ...


FWIW, specifically I wouldn't trust makemytrip with a penny. May be they have some good domestic travel discounts. But for international travel I have repeatedly have had bad experiences with them. Right from flight time to connecting flights to discounts and to cash back. I have almost taken them to sessions court over their 'fare guarantee scheme'. 
If anything is screwed up, all that their head of customer service (forget about the call center agents) will say : " I am saying sorry na.. what more do you want ?". Be very careful with these MMT charlatans.


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

*Air India says only 20kgs allowed. MakeMyTrip/ ClearTrip giving wrong information*

Friends,

I booked the ticket through Air India website for my wife for 1st week of October, and ticket mentions only 20kgs.

I tried seeking a confirmation on Air India for Baggage Allowance, but the Air India customer care staff if saying only "20kgs" allowed as Check-In luggage for Delhi-Sydney/Melbourne flights.

When I asked them that MakeMyTrip, ClearTrip is giving same ticket with 40kgs mentioned, Air India says that it is incorrect, and that MakeMyTrip & ClearTrip have got wrong information. 40 kgs will not be allowed no matter from where you have booked the ticket.

If any one of you have booked through MakeMyTrip/ ClearTrip, please do call up directly the Airline call centre (Air India Toll Free Number: 1800 180 1407) and get a written confirmation from Air India on 40kgs. Else, you will face a lot of hassles on actual travel day because MakeMyTrip/ ClearTrip will not come and help you when your flight is about to depart in next 2 hours!! 

There is no extra Baggage Allowance for Australia, as per Air India website as of now. So, there is no proof at all that Air India will allow 40kgs! 

I am now thinking whether I should cancel my Air India ticket, as 20kgs is just too less...

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

Friends, 

As an update, I got to know that Air India has a promotional offer of 40kgs on Delhi - Melbourne/ Sydney flight till 30th Sept as of now.

My wife visited Air India Pune Reservation office, and they informed about this.

So all folks travelling before 30th Sept should ideally get 40kgs.

When asked whether the promotional offer will continue after 30th Sept, the Air India official said it is likely that offer will extend, however that will be known around mid-Sept when they will get official circular from Air India Headquarters.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

This is a perfect example of how Air India sucks!!! Even their staff doesn't have a clue about ongoing promotion/offers.

The only incentive for people to book Air India is the direct flight to Sydney on their brand new Dreamliner 787 plane but other services/experience will definitely be worst!!

Thank God I decided to book through Malaysian Airlines instead! Air India's excess baggage fees is exorbitant (approx. INR 2k per kg)!


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

Its all wait and watch scene, we will know the actual reality only after 1st of Sept when Air India will start their flights


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

I called air india call centre and asked them an email id where I can mail my feedback. 

I have raised my concerns on baggage allowances and tried to make them aware that indian are the largest migrants to Australia. And people r opting other airlines.
I have received a reply from them stating that - your feedback has been sent to concern department and they will contact u.

You guys can also bombard there mailbox and make them understand that direct flight is not the x factor for migrants. 

Here is there email id 
[email protected]

Regards
Vijay

ACS : 12Nov2012| ACS Feedback : 10Jan2013| IELTS : 14Feb2013| EOI : 02Mar2013| Invitation (189) : 04Mar2013 |CO :17Apr2013|Meds :06May2013|PCC :17Jun2013| Grant : 18Jun2013


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

falss said:


> Its all wait and watch scene, we will know the actual reality only after 1st of Sept when Air India will start their flights


K.. I am travelling to Syndey on Sep 6th.. In the ITINERARY RECEIPT, it was mentioned as 40KG. Same is confirmed by Airindia customer care..

DATE FLIGHT DEPARTURE TIME ARRIVAL TIME CLASS BAG 
06SEP13 AI 440
AIR INDIA

MAA-CHENNAI, INDIA
TERMINAL D	0640	DEL-DELHI, INDIA
TERMINAL 3 V-OK 40K
FB:TOWAU
06SEP13 AI 312
AIR INDIA

DEL-DELHI, INDIA
TERMINAL 3	1300	SYD-SYDNEY, N.S.W., AUSTRALIA
TERMINAL 1 T-OK 40K
FB:TOWAU

Will update you after I land there..


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Chandu,

Initially Air india were allowing 40 Kg (in two piece) .. May be you have booked your tickets during that time . Now, its only 20 KG.....

I think you are lucky to get 40 Kg ...  
but I would suggest you to check with air India on number of pieces ( they might allow you to carry only 2 piece).


Regards
Vijay


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

chandustorageadm said:


> K.. I am travelling to Syndey on Sep 6th.. In the ITINERARY RECEIPT, it was mentioned as 40KG. Same is confirmed by Airindia customer care..
> 
> DATE FLIGHT DEPARTURE TIME ARRIVAL TIME CLASS BAG
> 06SEP13 AI 440
> ...


Hi Chandu,

You booked your ticket from which site?

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

ausmover said:


> Hi Chandu,
> 
> You booked your ticket from which site?
> 
> ...


I booked through cleartrip..
Before I book I called cleartrip people and asked the luggage allowance they said 40kg....


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Vijay_Aus said:


> Hi Chandu,
> 
> Initially Air india were allowing 40 Kg (in two piece) .. May be you have booked your tickets during that time . Now, its only 20 KG.....
> 
> ...


Vijay...
I will check with airindia on this....
Really I don't know that AIRINDA is this kind is service..I am struggling to get info from customer Service people..


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

There is no use calling Air India customer care bcoz those people don't know anything they will tell you that it is 20kg .I called them 5times and everytime they have the same answer better to wait till 1st sept and hear the reviews of the people who have actually boarded the direct flight from Delhi.


----------



## abhi_stallone (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi All,
I have booked Air India direct flight from Delhi to Sydney on 29th Aug and have confirmed from Air India customer care that the baggage I can carry is 40 + 8. They did not ask my visa status and I am sure this baggage limit is for everyone. 
Good Luck with your journey.


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

If carrying heavy luggage then better to check with Cargo. You can carry most of the house hold items at very cheap cost but will take a month to deliver. If you have any friend in Sydney then you can dispatch your items well advance in time so that you can get your items delivered at your home or friend's home when you reach sydney.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

amittal said:


> Nope. I tried to grab a job from offshore but it's really difficult. I took a local Aussie no. on Skype and started getting calls from consultants as well but as soon as they come to know that am still in India and won't be able to join within a month, all of them backed-off/rejected my profile.
> 
> So, I'll start the job hunt sometime in Oct'13. Right now, I am working on getting relevant IT certifications for my profile, including, ITIL V3 Expert (completed), Prince 2 Practitioner (completed), PMP (exam this month), CSSGB (Oct'13), CSM, ASM, MCTS, MOS, COBIT, etc. to increase my job prospects. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Wish you all the best for your job search from offshore! :smile:


Hello, 

Can you please share the process to get a Aus Skype number? 
Forgive my ignorance on this. 

Regards.


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Guys

Today I've called air india call centre and they ask me to contact city officer for the clear picture. 
As per the Bangalore city officer Air India is allowing 40 + 5 kg for migrants to Australia. 

Guys who have travelled through AI pls share ur inputs

Regards
Vijay

ACS : 12Nov2012| ACS Feedback : 10Jan2013| IELTS : 14Feb2013| EOI : 02Mar2013| Invitation (189) : 04Mar2013 |CO :17Apr2013|Meds :06May2013|PCC :17Jun2013| Grant : 18Jun2013


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Vijay_Aus said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Today I've called air india call centre and they ask me to contact city officer for the clear picture.
> As per the Bangalore city officer Air India is allowing 40 + 5 kg for migrants to Australia.
> ...


But on the ticket 20 KG is written. 
I had also called them to confirm the same, but they said whatever is on the ticket, it is correct. 

FYI, I have booked flights for 13th Oct.

Regards.


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

shekky_27 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please share the process to get a Aus Skype number?
> Forgive my ignorance on this.
> ...


He Shekky_27,

Go to this link --> Online personal number, online business number with voicemail - Skype to take a Skype local Aussie number.

And, btw, I called Malaysian Airlines and they asked me to email them my Passport/Visa/E-ticket, they'll verify it with AHC and then increase baggage allowance to 40Kgs from 30Kgs.


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks amittal

Ur inputs r highly appreciated. 

Anyone who have booked there tickets from agents like makemytrip or yatra or cleartrip etc.
Pls share ur inputs like how much Kg. was printed on ur tickets.
And did AI have accepted ur tickets booked from agents.

ACS : 12Nov2012| ACS Feedback : 10Jan2013| IELTS : 14Feb2013| EOI : 02Mar2013| Invitation (189) : 04Mar2013 |CO :17Apr2013|Meds :06May2013|PCC :17Jun2013| Grant : 18Jun2013


----------



## abhi_stallone (Feb 21, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi Guys,

I landed in Sydney on 30th of August and is among the first passengers of Dreamliner. Really a proud feeling as tens of hundreds of Australians took photographs of the plane and a special helicopter covered the landing. 
On serious note, I carried 40kg of lugguage without any hassle. I booked the ticket thru makemytrip and the ticket clearly mentioned 40kg lugguage. I double checked it with Air India call center as well. The plane is awsome having all the modern gadgets and very spacious as well. The service was also top class. I have travelled on many flights but this one was surely the best one. 
Please check with Air India call center and I am sure they will allow 40kgs. 

Best of Luck to all of you!!!


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> But on the ticket 20 KG is written.
> I had also called them to confirm the same, but they said whatever is on the ticket, it is correct.
> 
> FYI, I have booked flights for 13th Oct.
> ...


Normally its 40kg for one way tickets and 20 for return tickets

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> But on the ticket 20 KG is written.
> I had also called them to confirm the same, but they said whatever is on the ticket, it is correct.
> 
> FYI, I have booked flights for 13th Oct.
> ...



Hi Shekky,

I am also going on 13-Oct....Pune-Delhi-Melbourne..Where are u going Sydney or Melbourne..or from where...
Booked through Make my trip in my ticket its written 40 Kgs....

Regards
Shipra


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Shipra

Do we get seat selection option in makemytrip site ?

Regards
Vijay

ACS : 12Nov2012| ACS Feedback : 10Jan2013| IELTS : 14Feb2013| EOI : 02Mar2013| Invitation (189) : 04Mar2013 |CO :17Apr2013|Meds :06May2013|PCC :17Jun2013| Grant : 18Jun2013


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

Vijay_Aus said:


> Hi Shipra
> 
> Do we get seat selection option in makemytrip site ?
> 
> ...


Hi Vijay,

Nopes...They have given me some pre-allocated seat numbers....which we can change via web check through Air India site 24 hours before the flight....

Thanks
Shipra


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Shipra Rathore said:


> Hi Shekky,
> 
> I am also going on 13-Oct....Pune-Delhi-Melbourne..Where are u going Sydney or Melbourne..or from where...
> Booked through Make my trip in my ticket its written 40 Kgs....
> ...


Hi Shipra,

Well mine would be Delhi - Melbourne - Sydney. Is your flight no. AI312 ?

I had booked ticket from Air India website itself.

Regards.


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

shekky_27 said:


> Hi Shipra,
> 
> Well mine would be Delhi - Melbourne - Sydney. Is your flight no. AI312 ?
> 
> ...


Hi Shekky,

Yes the flight is same AI312....


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Air India has listed 30 Kg for Economy class to Australia in its website.

I'm still wondering how agents like makemytrip, yatra are offering 40 Kg .


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Vijay_Aus said:


> Air India has listed 30 Kg for Economy class to Australia in its website.
> 
> I'm still wondering how agents like makemytrip, yatra are offering 40 Kg .


Can you please share the link? 

Regards.


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

shekky_27 said:


> Can you please share the link?
> 
> Regards.



Please find 

Additional Baggage Allowances - Air India


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Vijay_Aus said:


> Air India has listed 30 Kg for Economy class to Australia in its website.
> 
> I'm still wondering how agents like makemytrip, yatra are offering 40 Kg .


I've got the ticket booked today for 28th Jan from Air India itself for Del to Syd and 40 kg is clearly mentioned on the ticket.

The representative at the counter showed me the internal document, that migrants on one way flight are allowed 40 kg, I was trying to haggle for more than 40 kg.

So these sites are correct to offer the same and I think Air India is running some promotional offer as well, where in they are offering 40 kg for everyone.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

*Arrived Sydney*

Hi All,
Good day, People travelling by Air India . Here is the info....
I arrived to Sydney by Airindia from Chenni( Via Delhi- Melbourne)

Baggage Allowance 40+ 7 + Laptop allowed

I carried 45 + 8+ 4KG(laptap bag) they didn't object and didn't ask about extra 5 kg , so I didn't pay any extra money for extra luggage. 

Delhi to Sydney Dreaminer fight is good and service is good. 

In Melbourne we need to get down from flight and go for security checks and get in fagain. 

In sydney,Immigration people is so strict but they are polite ,Dont carry any vegitables( Apple etc)
I carried pickles( written all the in-gradients on the cover) and 
protein power, they got doubt on powder and asked me to open all the baggage and did scan for drugs and xray checks again.. Finally I come out without much issues...
Now Sydney weather is good. like India weather

All the best guys.. cheers...

Regards,
Chandra.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

At the time if ticket booking Malaysian airlines has offered 40kg + handbag on declaring that we are traveling on PR .

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

THANKS for sharing the info. I was really worried about the baggage AI allows. This info would be of a great help 












chandustorageadm said:


> Hi All,
> Good day, People travelling by Air India . Here is the info....
> I arrived to Sydney by Airindia from Chenni( Via Delhi- Melbourne)
> 
> ...


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi All,
> Good day, People travelling by Air India . Here is the info....
> I arrived to Sydney by Airindia from Chenni( Via Delhi- Melbourne)
> 
> ...


Hello Chandu,

What was written in your ticket ? My ticket says I can carry 20KG only. I had also called Air India, they even told me that the luggage limit is 20 KG.

Regards.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

falss said:


> THANKS for sharing the info. I was really worried about the baggage AI allows. This info would be of a great help


Do you have one way or return ticket ?

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

shekky_27 said:


> Hello Chandu,
> 
> What was written in your ticket ? My ticket says I can carry 20KG only. I had also called Air India, they even told me that the luggage limit is 20 KG.
> Regards.


Shekky,
In my iternary ticket 47k is mentioned.I posted that in this thread some days back.even customer care people also confirmed the same.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

indianinact said:


> Do you have one way or return ticket ?
> 
> Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


It's one way ticket....


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> It's one way ticket....


Which Airlines?

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

hi,
It is Airindia...


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Shekky,
> In my iternary ticket 47k is mentioned.I posted that in this thread some days back.even customer care people also confirmed the same.


Seems like it is some kind of an offer for limited period (may be).


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Finally, I've booked my tickets with Makemytrip. And they are offering 40 + 7 + Laptop bag.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

amittal said:


> He Shekky_27,
> 
> Go to this link --> Online personal number, online business number with voicemail - Skype to take a Skype local Aussie number.
> 
> And, btw, I called Malaysian Airlines and they asked me to email them my Passport/Visa/E-ticket, they'll verify it with AHC and then increase baggage allowance to 40Kgs from 30Kgs.


Hey amittal,
Full of hope after reading your post, I also contacted Malaysia Airlines and asked for higher baggage allowance for migrants and they just replied that they don't offer that I guess it depends on where you fly from. Such a pity, extra 10kg per person would be really great for me...


----------



## Vineet1980 (Oct 31, 2013)

Can you please let me know the dimensions of the checked in baggage for air india


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

JoannaAch said:


> Hey amittal,
> Full of hope after reading your post, I also contacted Malaysia Airlines and asked for higher baggage allowance for migrants and they just replied that they don't offer that I guess it depends on where you fly from. Such a pity, extra 10kg per person would be really great for me...


You might want to recheck that...for the last time I travelled to Sydney in AUG 13 by malaysia airlines they offered 40 kgs for PR.


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

Below enquiries were made today

Jetairways

Dear Guest, 

This is with regards to your mail enquiring on baggage allowance for Guest travelling on Migrant Visa. 

As per the details communicated by you, please allow us to mention that the baggage allowance for Guest travelling on migrant visa on the below mentioned route is 40kgs as check-in and 07kgs as hand baggage. 

Conversely we wish to inform that the baggage allowance needs to be mentioned on the e-ticket which issuing. 
Trust the above is in line with the information you were looking for. 

Should you require any further information or assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us. 
_______________________________________________________________


How do I get a confirmation on the e-Ticket if I am make a booking on your website or any other websites.

_________________________________________________________________________

Dear Guest, 

Further to our communication, tickets will be issued as per normal baggage allowance. 

However once after the document verification across the airport counter, the migrant baggage allowance will be updated on the e-ticket.


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

AirIndia

Dear Sir,
Thank you for mailing AirIndia,in response to your e-mail . Kindly note the required information as given below

Check-in baggage allowance for India to Sydney / Melbourne (For journeys originating from India)

Executive Class – one way	40 Kgs. // Return 30Kgs.
Economy Class – one way	40 Kgs. // Return 20Kgs.
Executive Class 
One way- 40kg 
Return-30kg

Economy Class 
One way- 40kg 
Return-20kg

For both executive and economy class you are allowed to carry 8 kg of cabin luggage with 1 Laptop bag

For further Assistance you may also contact our toll free number 1800 247 463 or
Log on to Welcome to Air India


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

dchiniwal said:


> Below enquiries were made today
> 
> Jetairways
> 
> ...


Hi

Did you enquire this for qantas flight
as qantas and jet airways have tie up 

plz suggest


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

Yes I checked with Jet, it is a through check in. Hence need not worry on baggage allowance at singapore.

But I have booked on AirIndia. Jet took a long time to confirm this and last thing i did not want was the hike in ticket prices.


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

dchiniwal said:


> Yes I checked with Jet, it is a through check in. Hence need not worry on baggage allowance at singapore.
> 
> But I have booked on AirIndia. Jet took a long time to confirm this and last thing i did not want was the hike in ticket prices.


Hi buddy.

Congrats. How much is the ticket fare per person


----------

